# What is the right home theater receiver for me? plz help!!



## tehzohan44 (Jan 22, 2012)

im looking at buying Pioneer Elite VSX-90TXV for $220 from a friend, i have 2 dx7 cerwin vegas, 255watt max and 4ohms, i have 2 Panasonic sb-ch150 speakers, 60w, music; 30w, din and 4 ohms, i also have 2 sony ss-h700 speakers, 6ohms: 50w, will these speakers be fine with that receiver? should i look for different speakers?

ohh, and i need a sub preferably on the cheap, what do you guys recommend


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tehzohan44 said:


> im looking at buying Pioneer Elite VSX-90TXV for $220 from a friend, i have 2 dx7 cerwin vegas, 255watt max and 4ohms, i have 2 Panasonic sb-ch150 speakers, 60w, music; 30w, din and 4 ohms, i also have 2 sony ss-h700 speakers, 6ohms: 50w, will these speakers be fine with that receiver? should i look for different speakers?
> 
> ohh, and i need a sub preferably on the cheap, what do you guys recommend


Hello,
Welcome to HTS.
The VSX-90 was a quality AVR, but it is around 4 years old and is unfortunately not pre HDMI 1.3. The current HDMI Spec is 1.4 and 1.3 was/is really an important update as it adds support for the Bitstreaming of the Lossless Codecs from Blu-Ray (True HD. DTS-HD, LPCM) and HDMI CEC. 

For close to that amount, you could get the excellent Onkyo TX-NR609 for $319 and you would have a Warranty, Networked Capability for Internet Radio, Firmware Updates, and much more. Also. when Bench Tested, it shamed many $1000 AVR's. I would honestly guess it is even more powerful than the VSX-90. It also comes with Free Shipping and unless you live in Florida, no Sales Tax. Here is the Link:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html Also, it is a current Model and is of course HDMI 1.4.

For a Subwoofer, the Dayton Sub 120 sounds better than any $150 Dollar Subwoofer has any right to. It is one of the best values in HT in my experience. Here is a Link: http://www.parts-express.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?Partnumber=300-635
It would seem the secret has been told as it is now $179 and Amazon is Sold Out. Not so long ago, Parts Express sold the 120 for around $130.00. Regardless, it is an astonishing value.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## tehzohan44 (Jan 22, 2012)

Jungle Jack said:


> For close to that amount, you could get the excellent Onkyo TX-NR609 for $319 and you would have a Warranty, Networked Capability for Internet Radio, Firmware Updates, and much more. Also. when Bench Tested, it shamed many $1000 AVR's.


i might have to do that then, but im a bit confused about ohms in relation to watts, so will i have enough power for the 2 255w 4ohm speakers? will i fry the little 50w speakers? im rather new to my own home theater so..


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

tehzohan44 said:


> i might have to do that then, but im a bit confused about ohms in relation to watts, so will i have enough power for the 2 255w 4ohm speakers? will i fry the little 50w speakers? im rather new to my own home theater so..


Hello,
I honestly do think you will have enough power. Those numbers you post are the Impedance (4 Ohms/8 Ohms) and the recommended power range which is usually between say 50 Watts and 200 Watts. Your Cerwin Vega's are pretty old, but traditionally they have been quite efficient. That is easy to drive.

As for being concerned about your other Speakers, you can always lower the Gain or power going to the smaller Speakers. You really ideally want matched Speakers for all channels and given the age of the CV's, when funds permit, it really might be time to consider new Speakers.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

Very few receivers are rated for a 4ohm load. The cheapest that I know of that is rated for 4ohms is Onkyo's TX-NR709 which can be found refurbished at Accessories For Less for under $500.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
While many AVR's have a 4 Ohm Setting, on the whole they greatly constrain the amount of available power. They are there more for protection and to meet UL Certification than for best SQ with 4 Ohm Speakers. With the Sony's you have, I really think they will prove to be a benign load on an AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## sholling (Oct 6, 2010)

I don't advocate using the 4ohm setting because you're right it's just a power limiter. But a 4ohm certification is like to also indicate a more robust amplifier. Onkyos (70x and above) have particularly robust amplifiers. I ran my 4ohm Salks pretty hard directly off my old TX-NR906 for better than a year before adding an amp.


----------

